# Great Quotes About Stupidity



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Only two things are infinite , the universe and human stupidity .And I'm not sure about the former .
Genius may have its limitations, but stupidity is not thus handicapped . Albert Einstein .

Talk sense to a fool and he will call you stupid . Euripides . Get all the fools on your side and you can be elected to anything.
Frank Dane . 
Against stupidity, the gods themselves contend in vain . Friedruch Schiller . It is dangerous to be sincere unless you are also
stupid . George Bernard Shaw . To be stupid , selfish and have good health are requirements for happiness , but if 
stupidity is lacking , all is lost . Gustave Flaubert . 
The two most common elements in the universe are hydrogen and stupidity . Anonymous .
Ordinarily , he was insane, but he had moments when he was merely stupid .
There are more fools in the world than there are people . Insantiy is just what you call stupidity when it doesn't make sense .
Josh Lieb . Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity .
Martin Luther King . 
Artificial intelligence is no match for natural stupidity . Fools rush in where fools have been before . Anonymous .
Everyone is entitloed to be stupid , but some people abuse the privelege . In politics, stupidity is not a handicap .
Napoleon . Irony is waste don the stupid . Oscar Wilde . If your brains were dynamite, you wouldn't have enough to
blow off your hat . Kurt Vonnegut . Stupidity isn't punishible by death , but if it were , there would be a hell of a 
population drop .


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

The problem is the "us vs. the dumb masses" dichotomy some of these quotes imply is sort of... well, stupid


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

"Some scientists claim that hydrogen, because it is so plentiful, is the basic building block of the universe. I dispute that. I say there is more stupidity than hydrogen, and *that* is the basic building block of the universe." - Frank Zappa


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> The problem is the "us vs. the dumb masses" dichotomy some of these quotes imply is sort of... well, stupid


That was well thought out!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

When you're young, you look at television and think, there's a conspiracy. The networks have conspired to dumb us down. But when you get a little older, you realize that's not true. The networks are in business to give people exactly what they want. 
Steve Jobs


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

When you're young, you look at television and think, there's a conspiracy. The networks have conspired to dumb us down. But when you get a little older, you realize that's not true. The networks are in business t--HRNGHH--GAH! *thud* x_x
- Steve Jobs


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey! I'm pretty sure this thread is about me!

Moderators, do something!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> When you're young, you look at television and think, there's a conspiracy. The networks have conspired to dumb us down. But when you get a little older, you realize that's not true. The networks are in business t--HRNGHH--GAH! *thud* x_x
> - Steve Jobs


Always stay classy dude RT


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

MaestroViolinist said:


> When you're young, you look at television and think, there's a conspiracy. The networks have conspired to dumb us down. But when you get a little older, you realize that's not true. The networks are in business to give people exactly what they want.
> Steve Jobs


His quote implies that people know what they want. Well, people who bought his stuff mostly didn't know what they wanted, let alone what they needed, and he knew that all too well. Seems to me that when he got "a little older", he got more cynical (not that I blame him for any of that, just noting).

Anyway, it is not quite true that networks are in business of satisfying our needs ("giving the people what they want"), they are in the business of creating needs. And have been ever since the countries with developed economy managed to satisfy actual needs of its people and had to create new "needs" in order to keep the economy running (again, not sure that I can blame them for that).

Also, many quotes about stupidity mask disappointment and disillusionment with cynicism. Cynicism of disillusioned idealist is camouflaged outcry and thus too often flawed, while cynicism of George Bernard Shaw is "that power of accurate observation which is commonly called cynicism by those who have not got it".


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

My favourite saying in this area is below ---and there's a lot of it about ,don't you think?


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

People's ignorance really pisses me off. Stupidity is when you can't help it-ignorance is when you choose not to understand something. 
Sarah McLachlan


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

A teacher in a public school once asked a student who wasn't trying hard at all "Are you ignorant or are you apathetic"? He repiled "I don't know and I don't care ".


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Stupis is as Stupid does - Forrest Gump


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

graaf said:


> His quote implies that people know what they want. Well, people who bought his stuff mostly didn't know what they wanted, let alone what they needed, and he knew that all too well. Seems to me that when he got "a little older", he got more cynical (not that I blame him for any of that, just noting).
> 
> Anyway, it is not quite true that networks are in business of satisfying our needs ("giving the people what they want"), they are in the business of creating needs. And have been ever since the countries with developed economy managed to satisfy actual needs of its people and had to create new "needs" in order to keep the economy running (again, not sure that I can blame them for that).
> 
> Also, many quotes about stupidity mask disappointment and disillusionment with cynicism. Cynicism of disillusioned idealist is camouflaged outcry and thus too often flawed, while cynicism of George Bernard Shaw is "that power of accurate observation which is commonly called cynicism by those who have not got it".


"...all the lies ...on their radios and in their newspapers...They're trying to take people's brains away." Bob Dylan, 1963 WFMT radio Chicago


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Although ignorance and stupidity are not synonymous, I love this quote from Isaac Asimov:

"Anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.'"
- Isaac Asimov (from "A Cult of Ignorance" 1980)

Sadly, it's even truer today.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The way of a fool is right in his own eyes, but a wise man listens to advice. Proverbs 12:15

The vexation of a fool is known at once, but the prudent ignores an insult. Proverbs 12:16

A prudent man conceals knowledge, but the heart of fools proclaims folly. Proverbs 12:23

Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest you be like him yourself. Proverbs 26:4


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

"Stupid is as stupid does"

"I'm with stupid ----->"


----------

